# Chile in 2021



## r79th (Jun 26, 2019)

I’ve gone twice with ovrride out of NYC. Great trips both times. But not sure what the status of their trip is this year with COVID still an issue, might not be happening.

If you do get down there, check out ski arpa if they’re open. It’s a privately owned area that runs daily cat tours for small groups. If the snow is good it will make your whole trip.


----------



## davidj (May 30, 2011)

r79th said:


> I’ve gone twice with ovrride out of NYC. Great trips both times. But not sure what the status of their trip is this year with COVID still an issue, might not be happening.
> 
> If you do get down there, check out ski arpa if they’re open. It’s a privately owned area that runs daily cat tours for small groups. If the snow is good it will make your whole trip.


Yeah, thanks. I will look out for ski arpa. I just emailed OvrRide asking about their plans.


----------



## IanL (Mar 30, 2021)

davidj said:


> I'm considering a snowboarding trip (from the US) to Chile in July/August 2021. Leaning towards a group or package - since this is my first time to South America. Also, not sure how much of an issue language could become.
> Any reputable tour operators to recommend?
> Is it a good idea this year?
> Appreciate any tips and advice.
> Cheers!


Have been thinking of going down there and talked with a guy from there who used to ski instruct. Right now it's closed I guess and he was waiting for a month to see how things go before he goes back and that was about 3+ weeks or so ago. Things were getting better and then they had a spike of covid and then they closed the border. I emailed some tour operator down there the other day and he thought they might open back up in July, but not sure. 

Was hoping by June they would open. I'd like to give it a whirl and go down there and see if I can find a job in a ski area or in a hostel. But it's gotta open up. If I was to go I'd go south of Santiago. Sounds like there is more snow down there.


----------



## bob2356 (Jul 13, 2012)

Any resort or tourism venue will have some English speakers. English is everyone's second language all over the world.

All the spanish you really need is baño, cerveza, and ensalada caprese.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

I think Jackson at OOBNJ usually runs a trip to Chile over the summer. If you’re local to NJ area you might want to stop in there and ask him about it.


----------



## GWoman (Oct 2, 2017)

La Parva touts their continuing commitment to opening the ski area, as they have done with the bike park during the summer.

Deuda convertible, inyección de fondos de corto plazo y pagos desde 2023. La propuesta de Valle Nevado a sus acreedores - La Tercera


----------

